# Moss/liverworts recommendations based on this media?



## antinous (Feb 10, 2022)

May be a bit of a silly question, but I’d like to incorporate mosses/liverworts into some of my future enclosures. However, I was wondering what species would do well with the substrate that I use in there. I’ll be using a mix of topsoil, peat moss, vermiculite and finely chopped up sphagnum. Would this be a proper medium for any species of mosses/liverworts any of you are currently keeping? Any other low growing and low light plant recommendations that would do well would be appreciated as well (bonus if they’re a bit cheaper because who knows if the inhabitants will destroy them aha).

For some enclosures I’d be using a modified version of an ABG mix but for some I’d be using the mix mentioned above. 

Thanks!


----------



## me and my Ts (Feb 10, 2022)

The substrate won’t matter to much the problem is that you would need a lot of humidity


----------



## antinous (Feb 10, 2022)

me and my Ts said:


> The substrate won’t matter to much the problem is that you would need a lot of humidity


Yes I was planning to use them only in tropical species enclosures.  I’ve seen some interesting enclosure setups with Mygalomorphae and some other tarantula species, but was just wondering what the substrate mix was. Also seemed to have glossed over the fact that mosses/liverworts don’t have roots. Guess that’s my punishment for cutting out my morning pot of coffee.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## me and my Ts (Feb 10, 2022)

You could always use ferns too, they look great in tropical enclosures


----------



## Dorifto (Feb 17, 2022)

me and my Ts said:


> The substrate won’t matter to much the problem is that you would need a lot of humidity


Moss mainly grows on acidic substrates, so it will matter and a lot, also you need to use soft water to prevent issues.

Humidity wise it will depend on the species, there are species that hold pretty well drier conditions, and those are the ones we should use, you don't want a moss that it's not capable to hold moisture for long time. Hypnum is a good choice.

Plants with low requeriments? Photos, Chamaedorea elegans, Pellaea rotundifolia (fern), tillandsias, ficus pumila, ficus colombia


----------



## Frogdaddy (Feb 17, 2022)

You can pick it up in most delis. 


Good luck with the moss. I've killed plenty in dart frog vivariums and I won't even attempt it in a spider enclosure.


----------



## CedarArachne (Mar 26, 2022)

antinous said:


> Also seemed to have glossed over the fact that mosses/liverworts don’t have roots. Guess that’s my punishment for cutting out my morning pot of coffee.


Mosses and liver works are also nonvascular. They rely on diffusion to get water throughout their tissues, which only works over short distances. Because of this they rely on constant moisture. 

Club mosses, which are not mosses but fern allies, have a rudimentary vascular system so are a tiny but easier than mosses and liverworts but still require consistent moisture. 

Baby's tears (Soleirolia soleirolii) is a good ground cover tropical plant that stays low. Likes moisture soil, low light, and is easy to grow. It's a common terrarium plant and is more forgiving compared to ferns, in my personal experience.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

